# Perfectly Clear plugin from Athentech Imaging



## itpurs (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if the plugin "Perfectly Clear" from Athentech Imaging works on an iMac. I have contacted the company three days ago but have not had a response. The website is confusing, as it states in one place that it is available for Macs, but when I went to load the free 3' day trial, it says that it is not available for Macs. Layers Magazine gave it a pretty good review, but would be interested in hearing from someone on this forum about it - especially Mac users. 
Jeanette


----------



## Steve Crane (Jan 8, 2010)

It seems pretty straightforward. On their Products page is a table listing the products in columns, with the last row showing the operating systems each product supports. According to this table, the plug-in version supports Mac OSX, but the row above OS indicates that 64-bit operating systems are not supported. Might it be that you have the 64-bit version of Mac OSX and this is why it doesn't work? Not being a Mac user myself I can't offer any further advice in that regard.


----------



## itpurs (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Steve:
 I am in touch with Athentech support right now. I think their website is a bit behind with current info. I will let you know what gives. So far, am not too impressed, but the product might be great if they just made it simpler to access.


----------



## itpurs (Jan 26, 2010)

Update on Perfectly Clear. 
 This plug-in does not work with a newer 64 bit Mac. Athentech was good about this and stated that I was entitled to a refund. however, their credit card company (Softwrap) is not good about refunding the $199.''. I have contacted them several times, with no response. Buyer Beware!!!!


----------

